# New Holland 460 silage special vs John Deere 460m



## HF&R (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi all
I am new to this site and to baling hay. I've recently purchased small farm that has some of the land in hay already and I've decided to try putting up hay myself for our livestock and hopefully some to sell. If all goes well... or even just OK I will look into seeding more acres. One of my many questions is which baler to purchase. I have spoken to both NH and JD dealers and I think I've narrowed it down to the NH 460 silage special or the JD 460m. Any thoughts or advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Are you considering doing baleage or only dry hay?


----------



## farmallzach (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a John Deere 450M and love it, it's a silage special with Wide pickup an net wrap. Such an upgrade from the 457 that I had, it will really eat hay. I only bale dry hay but like some of the features of the silage special. It also gives me the option of doing some custom work with it if I want to. I bought mine new last summer, I only made 800 bales with it but never had any problems with it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have no experience with NH rd balers but JD rd balers are in the majority of rd balers seen in the field baling hay where I live


----------



## HF&R (Apr 29, 2020)

I will be doing dry hay but it seems some of the features of the silage balers might be a good idea. Like larger parts and bearings etc. for longevity.


----------



## HF&R (Apr 29, 2020)

Another thing I will mention that I'm a bit concerned about is the reviews I'm finding. Though I haven't seen much about the JD there seems to be a number of disappointed NH guys that have the role belt RB's. Quality control issues from manufacturer and also trouble with getting warranty?

Since I'm new at this I will say that I'm not brand loyal to anyone. I'm willing to buy any color baler at this point but I'd hate to try and save a few thousand only to have issues


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Two things NH has going for it:


Mike10
Gearclash

These two guys have been extremely helpful in my case anyhow.

If you are looking at number of reviews, perhaps they should put them in context. It one company sells 100,000 units another 50,000 and the first one has 1,000 poor review, while the second one ONLY has 750. Doesn't mean first company is worse.

Last thing (and maybe most important) to look at is your local dealer support (how knowledgeable are the service/parts managers). I'd say pick the best of these two guys first. Then look at yellow, red and/or a couple of green color machines.

My two pennies today.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Larry

I was unaware one brand sells twice as many rd balers as another brand in the USA. I had a rd baler dealer several yrs back tell me his brand sold more new units than the brand I own. I called the home office of that brand & brand manufacturer stated that was not a true statement that the dealer made. IMHO my 50+ yrs experience having been employed by dealer for 21 yrs & custom baling for over 30 yrs that some equipment models require less parts/repair than other models.YMMV

I agree Mike10 & Gearclash are very helpful/knowledgeable about NH rd balers.

There are also some members on this site that can answer questions about green color rd balers

Just my 2 centavos today


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Have you looked at McHale? If not go look.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree about McHale. I bought over 100 bales last Fall baled by a McHale baler that the man operating the baler was baling at a very high rare of speed. These bales were very tight & well made.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Since you are looking at 4x6 balers, and for what you want to bale, I think you have a number of good options. Most of the current offerings, once set up properly, will do the job well and for a long time. Here is my advice. Find a price you are willing to live with, and see what you can get for that money. The key to making balers work well is knowing how to get some critical areas adjusted. You need to figure out how to accomplish that, whether you learn it for yourself, or you find a dealer that is knowledgeable, or get help on the internet, or some combination thereof.

I do run 2 NH 5x6 Roll Belt 560 balers. I have had some things repaired on them under warranty with no problem whatsoever. I had a one year full coverage warranty. There are a few things about them that irritate me, but they have been very productive balers, and for what I do I feel they are the best in the market. In your situation, I would lean toward New Holland but I would be pretty open to other brands.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

For a "small farm" with "some hay land" I would be looking for whatever decent used baler is available. My pencil isn't sharp enough to make a new baler pencil out for that kind of situation.


----------



## HF&R (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks guys. 
All good info. I did look for a McHale dealer and there is only one I found and it's a 1.5hrs away so I don't think that would work well for service, parts or dealer support.

I think gearclash makes a good point that they all have there issues and it's more about being able to adjust those critical areas and having the resources and support to do so. That being said I have two friends that have both had Very impressive service and support from our local JD dealership. Seems like they go out of there way to be helpful.. That's not to say my local NH dealer wouldn't do the same. I just don't know.

And yes Chevytahoe buying used was initially the route I was planning to take. It is a small farm but it seams like trying to put up a couple hundred acres with used equipment that I know nothing about is asking for headaches.. Who knows... if all goes well I may look to expand!

Thanks to all for your input!!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"trying to put up a couple hundred acres with used equipment that I know nothing about is asking for headaches"

Might or might not be. Be aware than new equipment can cause headaches too. Been there and needed Advil for that. I've been on both sides of new or used baler deal. It's all hit or miss. In the long run I think financially the best thing is to find a relatively low bale count (let's say well under 5,000 bales) used baler.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I put up north of a thousand acres a year with used equipment....

I've found it much better financially to find a low bale count machine (under 2k bales last time) that's been well taken care of. The baler has the "kinks worked out" and the original owner took the hit on depreciation. The last one I spent less than half of new price for a machine with 1600 bales on the counter. Original owner spent close to 20,000 to make the first 1600 bales.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Do both dealers have good service departments? If one dealer has a better service history from the other that's the one I would go with. I personally have not had good experience with NH where I live.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> "trying to put up a couple hundred acres with used equipment that I know nothing about is asking for headaches"
> 
> Might or might not be. Be aware than new equipment can cause headaches too. Been there and needed Advil for that. I've been on both sides of new or used baler deal. It's all hit or miss. In the long run I think financially the best thing is to find a relatively low bale count (let's say well under 5,000 bales) used baler.


I guess I've been lucky because I've been custom farming/baling for over 30 yrs with nearly all equipment that was used when I bought it. Only exception was 2 new rd balers & 2 new hay rakes all the rest of the equipment was pre-owned including the tractors. One of the rakes a JD 704 wasn't designed to be operated in rough fields. I told JD area service manager that JD should have included an option with that rake of a portable gasoline welder because frame broke several times under warranty.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

First question to ask the dealers. Will you have someone who knows something about the baler in the field with you when you make the first bale. If yes, move that dealer to the top of the list.

Second question to ask the dealers. Whom will you talk to at the dealership if you have a problem. If the answer is a service tech who knows round balers, then move that dealer up the list.

Third question to ask the dealers. If you have a problem, that can not be solved over the phone, will they send a tech without charging you. If yes move the dealer up the list.

Fourth question to ask the dealers. If they will not send anyone out for the first use, will they at least have a service tech that knows round balers go over the baler with you. NOT a salesman. If yes move the dealer up the list.

Brand of round baler is less important than the service you can expect from the dealer. I would not think of sending a new baler out without being in the field for the first use, especially with a new user. So many problems and hard feelings can be eliminated by properly educating the customer on the use of the baler and if there is a problem the problem can be taken care of immediately. Customers who have never run a round baler and have no idea what to adjust will become frustrated very fast when things go wrong.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with what Mike10 stated 100%


----------



## HF&R (Apr 29, 2020)

Great questions to ask mike 10. Both dealers when first meeting them said they would have a tech in the field for set up and to show me the ropes. I will follow up with both of them regarding the other questions though.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

HF&R said:


> Any thoughts or advise would be greatly appreciated


Here is a good example of what Mike10 & Gear bring to the playing field on NH RB (tough to beat their wisdom, IMHO):

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/95404-nh-br7070-operator-panel-stays-dark/#entry989200

Larry


----------

